# Japanese Wood Working Plans



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where one can find Japanese wood working plans? I've looked around and I can find information on Japanese joinery and furniture styles but no wood working plans. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Russ, you might consider this forum. http://www.japanesetools.com/phpBB3/

Don't know how much luck you will have, but worth a shot.

Also, there is this one too, http://www.daikudojo.org/


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I've looked at the JapaneseTool.com site but did not try posting there. I will try that. Thank you


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Anything specific your looking for?
My wife is half Japanese and I'm always searching and finding new things to make her!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

If possible I would like to find plans for the chair below and a buffet. But since we use a lot of Asian inspired decorations alot most anything is good.

http://www.haikudesigns.com/edo-lounge-chair.htm


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

i'll do some digging today!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool. Thank you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

why dont you just scale the existing picture of the chair in the link you posted. Lounga chairs have a typical hieght to the seat and go from there.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats what I was about to say cause I have yet to be able to come up
with any plans or patterns for this certain chair! found everything else though!


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a draftsman I can draw up and dimension what I can
see on these pictures to help you as much as possible!
I'd have to draw it up Monday though! going to doctor
today wont be back to work till Monday!


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually want to make is that short. I've seen this in person and I think I can make it from my view. But given I'm still pretty new I like having a plan.  Lucky Dawg I might take you up on that. Thank you.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/page.asp?content_id=10045


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

woodworker4home.com
I didnt get to finish going thru it but they showed some edo furniture!
Hope it helps
Off to Dr.!


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I live very close to Japan Woodworker in Alameda, CA. If you'd like me to swing by there for you, just send me a Private Message.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

have any luck this weekend?


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

David: I've found more on designing the furniture but not much on building it other than Shoji.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

You may want to start following Chris's blog, maybe even send him an email with your question. http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/2010/04/screen-play-3.html Look through past posts, there is a lot of info.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I did a search here on LJ using the keyword "asian" and got tons of stuff.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

CaptainSkully:  I cand find plenty of stuff to look at and design off of. But no plans. Still pretty new and mess up dimensions when building without plans.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Timberwerks: I'll check it out. Thanks for the blog.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah, that's a tough one. Most of the Asian-influenced designs I've seen have gracefully curved legs that form an upside down taper (thicker on bottom). This would require a grid to reproduce the pattern. I like to start with poster board and a batten to cut out curves to generate templates that get transferred to plywood for pattern routing. I think that most woodworkers that tackle these kinds of projects design them themselves. Have you thought about doing your own design on paper or with some drafting software? It's really not that bad, as long as you've got a few plans-based projects under your belt and pay attention to where and how two or more boards meet. If you're familiar with Japanese joinery, that would make it a very special project.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

One thing to remember is that Japanese furniture tends to hide endgrain. This originated in the desire to minimize expansion/contraction in the humid japanese climate. I believe it later morphed into a key facet of their design. In that respect, showing off through dovetails would be a big no-no.


----------

